# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Loudly GmbH, AI music tech, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Website - loudly.com

youtube.com/LoudlyTV

facebook.com/getloudly

twitter.com/getloudly

linkedin.com/company/loudlytech

instagram.com/getloudly

Co-founder and CEO - Rory Kenny

Co-founder and Chief Product Officer - Gabriel Hacker

Products and projects:

Loudly AI Music Studio

----------

